# Eure Meinung ist wieder gefragt ! HotS



## PewPewCat (13. September 2015)

Hey und herzlich willkommen : )
Mein Name ist Daniel aka PewPewCat , derzeit bin ich auf YouTube unterwegs und möchte mir dort eine kleine Community aufbauen.
Derzeit habe ich ein Projekt in dem ich die versch. Helden von Heroes of the Storm vorstelle, später sehr sehr gerne Let´s plays.
Es ist ein hartes Stück Brot, da ständige Verbesserung erfolgen muss : )

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Feedback geben könnt ob ihr das Viedeo gut findet und/oder ob es Sinn macht, etwas zu verändern (plz no Flame or Hate) :x
versuche auf diesem Weg lediglich etwas Gutes von euch mitzunehmen.
Give Aways zu diesem Spiel gibt es ebenfalls zu gewinnen : ).
Ich freue mich auf eure Unterstützung uns sage auf bald.
PewPewCat

 

_Hier geht es zu den besagten Guide _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmzmKfqa6Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. September 2015)

Video habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, aber dein geschriebenes oben. Entweder komplett englisch, oder deutsch bitte, sber nicht so ein durcheinander.

 

 



PewPewCat schrieb:


> Hey und herzlich Welcome : )


 

Geht garnicht...


----------



## PewPewCat (13. September 2015)

erledigt !


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2015)

*Wichtig, vor allem im Bezug auf das Giveaway:*

 

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller. Teilnahme an der Verlosung und damit ggfs. verbundene Weitergabe Eurer Daten erfolgt auf Euer eigenes Risiko. Wir haben darüber keine Kontrolle.


----------



## PewPewCat (14. September 2015)

Ui reaktion von Buffed ; ). 
Ja natürlich schon richtig so, gut das es erwähnt wird :O


----------



## PewPewCat (15. September 2015)

Nur noch 3 Tage, dann ist Stichtag für "Geschhhhhhenke"


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2015)

Was gibt es überhaupt für Goodies? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. September 2015)

Keys und Skins für Heroes


----------



## PewPewCat (16. September 2015)

Jop, danke @ Schrottinator


----------



## PewPewCat (17. September 2015)

Nur noch 1 Tag dann ist es soweit, Geschänke für den perfekten Start ins Wochenende  !

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmzmKfqa6Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PewPewCat (20. September 2015)

Hey und herzlich willkommen : )
Mein Name ist Daniel aka PewPewCat , derzeit bin ich auf YouTube unterwegs und möchte mir dort eine kleine Community aufbauen.
Derzeit habe ich ein Projekt in dem ich die versch. Helden von Heroes of the Storm vorstelle, später sehr sehr gerne Let´s plays.
Es ist ein hartes Stück Brot, da ständige Verbesserung erfolgen muss : )

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Feedback geben könnt ob ihr das Viedeo gut findet und/oder ob es Sinn macht, etwas zu verändern (plz no Flame or Hate) :x
versuche auf diesem Weg lediglich etwas Gutes von euch mitzunehmen.
Give Aways zu diesem Spiel gibt es ebenfalls zu gewinnen : ).
Ich freue mich auf eure Unterstützung uns sage auf bald.
PewPewCat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Du-eTpBzN2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2015)

Bitte nur einen Thread "unterhalten".


----------



## PewPewCat (21. September 2015)

oh danke , gut zu wissen, dass es auch so zu händeln ist : ) 

danke für´s verschieben.


----------

